# Pick a Signature picture



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2017)

for someone else.

We've done avatars to death, let's switch it up a little.

Base it on their political affiliation, their favorite sports team, their hobby, whatever.

As a start:

Hossfly


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2017)

strollingbones


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2017)

@GT


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta


----------



## Disir (Feb 5, 2017)

Willhaftawaite


----------



## Disir (Feb 5, 2017)

Grandma


----------



## Disir (Feb 5, 2017)

Oldlady


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2017)

guno


----------



## Disir (Feb 5, 2017)

GrandpaMurked


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2017)

Sonny Clark 

Some see the bottle as half full, other see it as half empty...






I see 2 of them


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2017)

defcon4


----------



## Disir (Feb 5, 2017)

Bear513


----------



## Disir (Feb 5, 2017)

2aguy


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

jdk36


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

nat4900


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

Sunni Man


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Feb 6, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory


Cap'n Crunch was a Commander because he only had three stripes on his sleeve.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory
> ...


picky picky picky


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 6, 2017)

WillHaftawaite


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

TheOldSchool


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 6, 2017)

Cereal Killer.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

Rustic


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

fbj


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2017)

Lakhota


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 6, 2017)

WillHaftawaite


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 6, 2017)

AbikerSailor


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 6, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> TheOldSchool


WillHaftawaite


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 6, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool
> ...


TheOldSchool


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 6, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


MisterBeale






Stop being scared and embrace yourself.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2017)

NotfooledbyW


----------



## Rustic (Feb 7, 2017)

Timmy


----------



## Rustic (Feb 7, 2017)

Lakhota


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2017)

Penelope


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2017)

waltky


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2017)

rdean


----------



## waltky (Feb 7, 2017)

Sometimes I feel...

... so unnastisarry.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2017)

rightwinger


----------



## Disir (Feb 7, 2017)

Rdean


----------



## Disir (Feb 7, 2017)

irosie92


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2017)

Ravi


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2017)

Lumpy 1


----------



## Disir (Feb 7, 2017)

Blackrook.


----------



## Disir (Feb 7, 2017)

tigerred


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2017)

flacaltenn


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2017)

Bonzi


----------



## Disir (Feb 7, 2017)

Boss


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lumpy 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 111297



Funny.. yet

 ...  porn is ridiculous comedy, not my kinda thing at all... sheesh


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1
> ...






​


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2017)

Divine.Wind 




​


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 8, 2017)

Moonglow 
(poster of the month)


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Divine.Wind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banzai!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 9, 2017)

Sonny Clark


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 10, 2017)

Whose signature should this be?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Whose signature should this be?



Has to be pillars. In short grass too.


----------



## miketx (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 11, 2017)

miketx said:


> View attachment 111811


Whose signature would that be?


----------



## miketx (Feb 11, 2017)

Jim


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 11, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 111811
> ...


Can't be BULLDOG


----------



## Disir (Feb 11, 2017)

FBJ


----------



## Disir (Feb 11, 2017)

Bones


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 12, 2017)

guno


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 14, 2017)

rdean


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)

RAVI


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 22, 2017)

nat4900


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 31, 2018)

Kat 



​


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Oct 31, 2018)

Cat woman


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 31, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


>




Spend a lot of time watching graves?


----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 31, 2018)

Coyote


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 31, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What do you mean watching?

I live in the grave yeeeeard.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 31, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote
> 
> View attachment 225972


Uh. no. 

I am not a girlie girl.  No way kid.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 31, 2018)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 31, 2018)

Coyote


----------



## Coyote (Oct 31, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Don’t make me go ugly on ya now....


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 31, 2018)

eagle1462010 






​


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 31, 2018)

BULLDOG


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 31, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 31, 2018)

waltky


----------



## Coyote (Oct 31, 2018)

Hossfly


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 31, 2018)

Coyote


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 1, 2018)

Hossfly


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote
> ...


One of my favorites.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 28, 2018)

Aha!! Got a shot of Pogo


----------

